
New Material Makes It Easier to Store Lots of Natural Gas - DrScump
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/542976/new-material-makes-it-easier-to-store-lots-of-natural-gas/
======
PeterWhittaker
Early stages: Imagine a tank filled with a sponge that adsorbs natural gas,
allowing it to be stored at effectively higher pressures without (or with
less) compression. They need to it 25-35 atmosphere-equivalent, and are at
around 5; there is a lot of leakage (definitely a bad thing).

